# New shineys! &#128515;



## Chris1980 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well after ordering my pings after my custom fitting on thursday, i got the phone call today to pick them up! Was like a child at christmas!! 

Over the moon with them, now just have to get playing! &#128077;


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			Well after ordering my pings after my custom fitting on thursday, i got the phone call today to pick them up! Was like a child at christmas!! 

Over the moon with them, now just have to get playing! &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2013)

Great irons.  I have had mine for a month and they are working so well now.

Hope you get on well with them.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice pics, enjoy the new toys.


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 27, 2013)

There are some nice clubs in that bag sir!


----------



## drawboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope you play well with them, nicest clubs Ping ever made for my money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2013)

Had my G25 fitting last Saturday and hoping Ping can get their finger out and get them to me this weekend so I can start learning my yardages and I can bask in shiny new club syndrome. They said 5-7 working days and like a kid at Christmas. Not helping to see others enjoying their new bats. Still good luck to all those that have got new sticks recently and hope the fairy dust they sprinkle on them as they go in the box lasts a long time


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2013)

Enjoy and hope they work well.


----------



## mattdeeks (Jun 27, 2013)

There is a lot of love for Pings at the moment. Taking my new i20s out for the 1st time tomorrow at Wokefield Park.  Can't wait!


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice, play well. May I ask what a U wedge is?


----------



## gazrow (Jun 27, 2013)

They look awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			There are some nice clubs in that bag sir!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! &#128077;


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Hope you play well with them, nicest clubs Ping ever made for my money.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers they do look mighty fine!


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cheers everyone, had started replying to each one but easier this way. Will take wee while to get used to them. The u club is a gap wedge. 50 degree. Really couldnt believe they were ready that quick homer as the order went in friday morning and were at the shop yesterday morning! That is some service from Ping!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2013)

Enjoy them pal,lovely clubs. 
Homer you've got a full bag to look forward to,definitely worth waiting for:thup:


----------



## elliottlale (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice!! Orgeous looking clubs IMO! I tried them at my fitting and had hoped they would be the clubs for me, but the clevelands felt so sweet! And had nicer sound over i20. Have fun with your new bats!!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 27, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			Very nice, play well. May I ask what a U wedge is?
		
Click to expand...

U = Utility, what Ping sometimes call a Gap wedge.


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Enjoy them pal,lovely clubs. 
Homer you've got a full bag to look forward to,definitely worth waiting for:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Nice!! Orgeous looking clubs IMO! I tried them at my fitting and had hoped they would be the clubs for me, but the clevelands felt so sweet! And had nicer sound over i20. Have fun with your new bats!!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully ill get on with them! Bloomin better!


----------

